# Red spots on my two Tangs



## fredo66 (Mar 11, 2010)

I recently lost my Longfin Bannerfish, Clown, and Anthias due to Ich. I have a Yellow and Sailfin Tang in a 60 gallon tank that where starting to show signs of Ich after my loss. After adding garlic to their food and more frequent water changes, it seemed that they were getting better. But now i see red spots on both sides of them. The sailfin is acting normal swimming aroung and eating plenty. My yellow tang seems really shy, hides alot and on occasion comes out to eat. Unfortunatly i was at work when my fish i mentioned died, so they were in there till i got home. PH- 8.0, Ammonia -0, Nitrite-0, Nitrate-20, Salinity-1.21, Temp 78-79 F, KH -10. Usually do 5 gallon water change a week, but recently been doing 10 gallons a week. I have Sailfin and Yellow Tangs, 2 Blue Green Chromis,1 Lawnmoher Blennie, 1 Diamond Goby, Hermet Crabs, Snails, 1 Cleaner Shrimp, and a Sand Shiffting Star. I have a KentMarine Phos Reactor, UV Sterilizer, Chiller, Over flow and Wet & Dry Filter. I hope I can help my fish.....


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I think we can help get you back on track. I must warn you that you are going to hear some things that you don't want to hear in the process. We are only trying to help, so hopefully you can take some constructive criticism. I hope that you have spent some time reading on this forum, because if you have you will realize that we are not the typical "attack attack attack" forum that you get on the internet. We are a very helpful group that has only your best interest in mind. That being said...

Can you post pictures of the fish and the entire aquarium setup? This will be needed so that we can give you the best possible advice.


----------

